# got my ashley stove in and ripping



## cb550chopper (Dec 3, 2012)

hooked it up today this thing really throws heat i think just as much as the papa bear did and so easy to use. very happy so far


----------



## Snotrocket (Dec 4, 2012)

That is the exact stove my parents used for about 10 years when I was growing up. It was "state of the art" back then. 

It would drive us right out of the house.


----------



## cb550chopper (Dec 4, 2012)

im loving it tons of heat id hate to say more than the papa bear and it uses half the wood.


----------



## Oldhippie (Dec 4, 2012)

Excellent!!


----------



## Boog (Dec 4, 2012)

I installed one of those in the swing out extension of a mobil home back in 1980. Wonderful old stove. Here's me when I was 25 (57 now). Classic "Boog" photo!


----------



## Oldhippie (Dec 5, 2012)

That is one awesome stove and you are one cool lookin' dude! 

Rock on bro!


----------



## Boog (Dec 5, 2012)

Oldhippie says
"I spent most of my money on birds, booze and fast motorcycles, the rest I just squandered."


Ain't that the truth!   Just an "Oldhippie" myself bro!


----------



## Oldhippie (Dec 5, 2012)

Boog Powell said:


> Oldhippie says
> "I spent most of my money on birds, booze and fast motorcycles, the rest I just squandered."
> 
> 
> Ain't that the truth! Just an "Oldhippie" myself bro!


 
I can tell! I'm still 23 on the inside!


----------



## corey21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Glad to hear it worked out this time.


----------



## Boog (Dec 5, 2012)

Oldhippie said:


> I can tell! I'm still 23 on the inside!


 
I can't believe what you're sitting on man, check my "fast motorcycle" out when I was 20, recognize it (an extended front forks 500)





Sorry for hijacking your thread cb550chopper, join in with a photo of you!


----------



## Oldhippie (Dec 5, 2012)

Boog Powell said:


> I can't believe what you're sitting on man, check my "fast motorcycle" out when I was 20, recognize it (an extended front forks 500)
> 
> View attachment 83885
> 
> ...


 
Awesome! What year is that one? I'm glad you appreciate the finer things in life.

...and WOW look at that wood pile!! You da' man Boog! I guess Zach has some good mentors to help him with is wood burnin' and scooter ridin'!


----------



## Boog (Dec 5, 2012)

Its a 1969, with I think it was 8" extended front tubes.  I'm 6'3", it gave it a nice high feel down the road, but definitly gave up some on handling above "legal" speeds.

I forgot about the split wood in the background of that old photo at my parents home on Grand Island, NY.  Proof I've been working wood and swinging that old Sotz monster maul since I was in my teens!


----------



## Oldhippie (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome! I can't imagine what it handled like with the front fork extended... that bike had more motor than tires and suspension.. and we're both lucky we're not dead from riding them.

Stay warm. 25' here tonight with some wild wind.


----------

